
D.Tube – Resistant to Censorship - michaelsbradley
https://about.d.tube/
======
verdverm
Why is censorship resistance touted as a good thing without addressing the
shortcomings?

I understand the govt argument, but they never address fake news, child abuse
videos, and copyright violations? Is this because they need to obfuscate this
to be successful? It will eventually surface as an issue, so why not get out
in front of this?

~~~
michaelsbradley
The point is, simply, _no censorship_.

Communities (in the broadest online-global sense) can curate and filter
content to the point that such content _practically_ doesn't exist within a
particular online community... but it does still exist and can be accessed, if
you venture outside those filters and curation boundaries.

Clearly, that raises a lot of important and complicated questions related to
community values, ethics/morality, human vices and virtues, as well to
local/state/global laws, but we're facing those questions in any case.

~~~
verdverm
Sorry, most of us in society want the censorship ability because of all the
bad things that would be much worse content than this.

